# Efecto del auto increíble con 16 led's



## shocky (Sep 20, 2006)

Aqui pongo un circuito del auto fantastico.


----------



## elzorro18900 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hola Señores

Les doy una idea del diseño digital de secuencia de 16 luces.

1. Se necesita una señal de reloj que se puede lograr facilmente con un 555 en modo astable.
2. Esta señal se envia a la entrada de un contador de 4-bits como el 74193, cuenta de 0 a 15.
3. Las cuatro salidas del contador se envian a las cuatro entradas de un decodificador de 4-16 como el 74154, cada número BCD en la entrada selecciona una salida a la vez.
4. El cambio ascendente-descendente de las luces se logra con un FLIP-FLOP como el 7473 con sus Q y Q' conectadas de forma tal que pueda cambiar el pulso a las Input Count Up/Down del 74193 lo cual se logra con dos compuertas AND, las entradas J y K a +Vcc y la entrada CLK a la salida Output 15 del 74154. 

Además se le puede cambiar la velocidad de la secuencia con un Potenciómetro en el 555.

Es todo. El zorro AAC


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 19, 2007)

Hola. 

Aquí te mando un circuito más antiguo que el auto fantástico.
Creo que es lo que busca (eso quiero pensar)
Espero que te ayude.


Chao.

elaficionado


----------



## fero (Mar 24, 2009)

si por fabor, un circuito que utilice el 74138


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola.

Tal vez te sirva.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fero (Mar 25, 2009)

gracias por el circuito "elaficionado"  una pregunta mas puedo adaptar este circuito para 16 leds?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola.
¿Quiéres hacer 16 leds con el 74138?.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fero (Mar 25, 2009)

si, asi me lo pidieron, pero no se como adaptar el 74193, al segundo 74138, o si necesito otro 74193!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola.

Bien te sugiero este circuito. Debo hacerte notar que lo hice en base a la hoja de datos, es decir, todo es teórico, no lo he probado, ya que mi simulador es muy simple y no tiene el CI 74138.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jeremy24 (Mar 25, 2009)

son nand de 3 entradas? como cuanto costaria todo? y para ponerlo en el coche? con un 7805 basta?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola.

Hice la prueba en prueba en Proteus, y funcionó.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fero (Mar 25, 2009)

con este sircuito ensienden los leds 1 en 1, del 1 al 16?


----------



## jeremy24 (Mar 25, 2009)

y para solo 8 leds? hay 2 nands que usas como inversor, se pueden sustituir?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 26, 2009)

Hola.


			
				fero dijo:
			
		

> con este sircuito ensienden los leds 1 en 1, del 1 al 16?


El circuito enciende un LED a la vez (los 16 LEDs), en ida y vuelta.



			
				jeremy24 dijo:
			
		

> y para solo 8 leds? hay 2 nands que usas como inversor, se pueden sustituir?


Para 8 LEDs se usa en circuito que está en el mensaje #10 de este tema.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## jeremy24 (Mar 28, 2009)

el potenciometro que patas se conectan? yo puse la de la izquierda y central, visto de frente y con las patas haca abajo y que numero de capacitor es? o es electrolitico?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 29, 2009)

Hola.
Si puedes pon en serie con el potenciómetro un resistencia de 1K. Acerca de la instalcación de potenciómetro te sugiero que uses un ohmímetro, para poder saber cuando el potenciómetro aumenta o disminuye su valor.

El condensador puede ser de cualquier tipo eledctrolítico o no.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jeremy24 (Mar 31, 2009)

una pregunta, no entiendo bien como se pone el 555, me puedes ayudar?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola.
Espero que esto te ayude (no tomes encuenta los valores mostrados en el circuito).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jeremy24 (Abr 1, 2009)

que valores puedo usar? las de 1k si las tengo y el de 100 uf solo me faltaria el de 4.7k


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola.
Puedes usar cualquier potenciómetro desde 5K hasta 50K ó prueba cuaquiera que tengas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jeremy24 (Abr 2, 2009)

que crees que no me queda ya le hice de todo y solo tengo secuencia hacia un lado, no regresa


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 2, 2009)

Hola.
Aquí te dejo otras opciones.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fero (Abr 2, 2009)

"el aficionado"  tendrás una imagen como la del comentario #28 para un timer 555 con dos potenciometros (para que el tiempo de encendido sea mas corto que el de apagado y viceversa) ?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 2, 2009)

Hola.
Astable modelo 2: 

Una variación muy interesante y efectiva del esquema inicial que propusimos consiste en colocar un diodo en paralelo con R2. Esto hace que el condensador C solo se carga a través de R1 y solo se descarga a través de R2. 

Esta modificación hace que nuestra fórmula para el cálculo de la frecuencia de oscilación quede de la siguiente forma: 
 y los respectivos tiempos en HIGH y LOW del pulso quedan de la siguiente forma: 

Con este circuito el Duty Cycle puede conseguirse con cualquier valor que deseemos. Si R1 = R2 entonces tendremos un Duty Cycle del 50%. Si R1 > R2 entonces el Duty Cycle será mayor que el 50%, y si R1 < R2 entonces tendremos un Duty Cycle menor que el 50%. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jeremy24 (Abr 3, 2009)

le puse un bc547b y me sigue haciendo la secuencia hacia un lado, solo que ahora se tarda un poco en volver a emepzar


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 3, 2009)

Hola.

Perdóname me equivoqué, no hay necesidad de poner el transistor.
Si solo corre en un sentido, revisa si las patas o terminales 4 y 5 del 74192 están bien conectadas, porque es allí donde se produce el cambio de sentido.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jeremy24 (Abr 4, 2009)

ya quedo, gracias el problema era el 555, un amigo me presto un reloj que hizo y con ese funciono, el seguiente paso es ponerlo en mi coche, como me recomiendas adaptarlo a 12v?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola.
Usa el regulador de voltaje LM7805, y solucionado el asunto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fero (Abr 14, 2009)

Hola, aguen sabe como al circuito del comentario #10 le puedo adaptar un opto-triac para ahcer que en lugar de que ensienda un led, encienda un foco de corriente alterna de 110 volts?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 14, 2009)

Hola.
Este circuito lo saqué de un circuito de audio ritmo.

Reemplaza cada LED por el Optodiac.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fero (Abr 14, 2009)

podrias ser un poco mas espesifico en como conectarlo porfabor, yo estoy utilizando un moc3011 y un triac de 8am a 200v


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 14, 2009)

Hola.
Usa el optoacoplador, triac que desees.

Así el más o menos la conexión.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 15, 2009)

Si sabes de microcontroladores te recomiendo este:
http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/ledchaserpwm/index.htm


----------



## Ami Lang (Abr 17, 2009)

y si a ese circuito le quiero agregar un circuito de 110?... se que lleva un moc, un triac y por supuesto el foco con la roseta....

ayudenme!


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 17, 2009)

Ese circuito es solo para DC, no se puede usar en alterna porque no existe una referencia de cruce por cero.


----------



## Papusxxdd (Abr 18, 2009)

Hola, acá tengo algo de eso que lo habia bajado hace un tiempo ta en ingles no más la explicación y la verdad
que no lo hice al circuito pero supongo que debe funcionar lo dejo para que lo miren, es bastante simple creo q vale la pena probar hacerlo.-


----------



## IEC1181970 (Abr 26, 2009)

hola a todos

les agradeceria si me dijeran como puedo hacer el proyecto del filtro anticontaminante
me dijeron que es muy parecido a este
solo me falta que tenga la secuencia hacia un solo lado
osea solo de izquierda  a derechaa y vuelva a empezar desde el led 1

el proyecto es de 8 leds
para eso compre el 74ls138
y si me funciona todo
solo que me funciona como el del auto increible de un lado a otro
osea con rebote


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 26, 2009)

Hola.
Retira las puertas lógicas del circuito, en el 74ls193 conectara el reloj al terminal 5, el terminal 4 lo pones en el +Vcc.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ami Lang (Abr 27, 2009)

Ami me pidieron el mismo proyecto, pero me pide que controle el numero de salidas... osea, que... cuente de 1 a 7, de 1 a 6, de 1 a 5... y asi sucesivamente... osea controlar el numero de salidas


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola.
Mira el 4017, es un contador desde 1 hasta 10, esto quiere decir que puedes seleccionar el número de salida que desees de 1 a N, de donde N=1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10.
En la hoja de datos del 4017 encontrarás ejemplos de aplicación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ami Lang (Abr 27, 2009)

Lo que me piden es que cuente de 1 a 8 ascendente, pero por medio de un dipswich controle hasta que numero contara
me dijeron que de las salidas del 138 tengo que conectarlas a un dipswich y puentearlas todas del otro extremo del dipswich y conectarla a la 11 del 138, pero yo pienso que debe ser la 14 porque esa es el reset, pero en el circuito que subieron aqui la 14 la mandan a tierra...


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola.
Tal vez esto te dé una idea.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## IEC1181970 (Abr 28, 2009)

el aficionado

disculpa en esta imagen que pusiste
cual es la secuencia que desarrolla


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola.
Como puedes ver en el dibujo, hay un ejemplo, que dice, que cuando conectas la entrada del inversor a la salida 4 del 74138, obtienes una secuencia que va desde la salida 0 a la salida 3, de manera similar si conectas la entrada del inversor a la salida 6 de 74138, tendrás una secuencia  que va desde la salida 0 hasta la salida 5. 
En otras palabras la secuencia la eliges tú.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## IEC1181970 (Abr 29, 2009)

el aficionado

muchas gracias por tu ayuda
me sirvio mucho y por fin acabe con el proyecto

hasta luego


----------



## Ami Lang (May 1, 2009)

hola... tengo un problema... ya arme el circuito tal como esta en la imagen... pero el contador no cuenta como debe... cuenta 1 3 5 7y vuelve a empezar o aveces cuenta 0 1 3 4 6 y asi... y ya cambien varias veces el 193 y no quiere contar como debe... 

como podria arreglar ese problema?..

con algun capacitor o como...

les agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## elaficionado (May 1, 2009)

Hola.
Dime en que número de respuesta está en gráfico del circuito (#nn).
Prueba poner condensadores de 0.01uF a 0.1uf entre los terminales de Vcc y tierra en todos los circuitos integrados.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Ami Lang (May 2, 2009)

no entendi eso del #nn...

pero intente simular el pulso de reloj con un push boton...  para saber si era problema del reloj... pero me seguia haciendo lo mismo...

despues le medi por medio de push boton entrada a al 138 y este si me decodifica bien

pero el contador aveces cuenta como debe... pero aveces no...

que podria ser?


----------



## elaficionado (May 2, 2009)

Hola.
Cómo es  el circuito del reloj.
#nn represnta el número del mensaje o respuesta, por ejemplo el número de tu útimo mensaje es #65.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola paseando por aquivi el tema de las luces les paso el circuito del auto increible les comento que el circuito lo obtuve de una revista que se llama Electronica Practica que me prestaron hace como 8 años cuando apenas empezaba a estudiar electronica  y le saque copias al circuito con la intensión de hacerlo pero nunca lo realize por que no tenia muchos conocimientos en ese entonces tal vez ahora me decida a hacerlo les paso el circuito esta comprimido en zip les paso una foto y el link de la descarga suerte con el montaje


----------



## BlackDawn (Sep 11, 2009)

oigan me preguntaba que si en lugar del 74193 uso un 74191 porque no podia conseguir el otro que arreglo tengo que hacer para que cambie el up/down y que se haga esta secuencia, osea que lo haga automaticamente que lo puedo hacer con un switch, pero no se me ocurre para ponerlo automatico.

si me explican muchas gracias ^^


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 11, 2009)

Hola.

Aquí tienes con el 74191.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tiggerleon (Sep 12, 2009)

todos los diagramas que proponen no tienen PWM...  el efecto real del auto fantastico se logra con focos comunes de 12V de los que usan los autos. estos focos encienden con un retardo debido a que tiene que calentar el hilo para que ilumine y tambien se apaga lento porque el hilo aun sigue caliente al quitar la energia.

la alternativa es usar leds pero para simular el encendido suave del foco y el apagado suave hay que añadirle un PWM al diseño.

Este sistema seria mucho mas facil con un pic.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 12, 2009)

Hola.
Ese efecto también se obtiene colocando un condensador a cada LEDs (por su puesto cuando los LEDs son excitados por un transistor).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## BlackDawn (Sep 12, 2009)

Muchas gracias ya jalo ^^ creia que con ese arreglo no se quedaba up y down pero ya vi que si 

MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## ceindi (Sep 26, 2009)

Que tal amigos del foro realice la simulacion que puso "elafionado" utilizando 10 led, muy buenas las opciones estoy a punto de comprar los elementos solo que al ver la simulacion me quedan dos dudas:

a) jejejeje....de donde se esta tomando la corriente por que no le meti corriente y asi realizo la simulacion.

b) hay forma de aumentar la intensidad de los led?? ya que en la simulacion se ven muy tenues.

les agrego la simulacion por si a alguien mas le sirve estan en livewire


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 26, 2009)

esto es algo parecido pero es mas facil es con un 555 para generar pulsos y un cd4017b y 16 led´s


----------



## ceindi (Sep 26, 2009)

Gracias amigo por tu respuesta solo que ese circuito la primer tira de led va en un solo lado y la segunda si hace el efecto de ida y vuelta, vi el circuito que habian modificado en donde la primer tira de leds estaban sustituidad por diodos, pero igual y son muchos necesito unos 10 led nada mas.

De antemano te agradesco tu respuesta.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 26, 2009)

Hola.
Para aumentar el brillo de los LEDs debes poner un transistor a cada salida, que excita un LED.
Con estos transistores tanbién puedes poner LEDs en serie, si deseas que sean dos o más LEDs que se desplacen.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: En la imagen las letras iguales representan puntos de uniones. 
Verifica en la hoja de datos de los C. I. donde es Vcc y tierra.


----------



## icesoul (Feb 6, 2011)

hola, estube viendo todos los diseños pero como apenas empiezo en esto ya me revolvi con tanto diseño
me podrian decir cual es el que produce el efecto del auto increible con 16 leds y usando puros ttl (me refiero a no tener que programar) porque asi me lo pidieron
agradesco su ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2011)

icesoul dijo:


> hola, estube viendo todos los diseños pero como apenas empiezo en esto ya me revolvi con tanto diseño
> me podrian decir cual es el que produce el efecto del auto increible con 16 leds y usando puros ttl (me refiero a no tener que programar) porque asi me lo pidieron
> agradesco su ayuda



De los demás que mire ninguno se programa.


----------



## icesoul (Feb 6, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> De los demás que mire ninguno se programa.



ok, cual me recomendarias?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2011)

icesoul dijo:


> ok, cual me recomendarias?


Son todos muy similares y casi con los mismos componentes.

Arma la lista de partes de algunos y mira si consigues *todo* como para armar alguno.


----------



## paquita cabeza (May 17, 2011)

buen tema esta bastante bien explicado, disculpa no tienes el diseño del proteus en un link? gracias


----------



## 1244226 (Jul 4, 2011)

miren compañeeros ingenieros les dejo el diagrama en proteus de 16 bit , con puro TTL  pa que no digan    http://i55.tinypic.com/33m5weu.jpg


----------



## pip (Jul 6, 2011)

hola gente yo dejo el pcb del 555 + 4017be de 6 led  pero pueden ponerle mas si agregan otro 4017be ( yo no probre) el pcb tendria que andar  y tambien tienen que puentiar  

Saludos


----------



## Markovic (Oct 30, 2012)

Amigo, lo que importa es la función de tu circuito integrado TTL  en este caso el 138 es un decoder y el 139 es un demultiplexer,  no tengo mucho conocimiento, apenas estoy aprendiendo también,  pero esto me dice que no funcionaría igual.

Te anexo el datasheet de ambos (un solo archivo para los 2) para que lo puedas comprobar.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 30, 2012)

Hola.

Mira este circuito, talvez puedes hallar los circuitos integrados.

Ver el archivo adjunto 16577
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chepao (Nov 1, 2012)

este es el mio.


----------



## alaso13 (Nov 1, 2012)

Muchas gracias, lo probare. En que programa haceis las simulaciones? Porque he montado el circuito con un 4017 y 6 leds pero los leds van perdiendo intensidad hasta que ya no se ve la secuencia y nose porque puede ser. Tengo añadidos unos condensadores para quela secuencia deje una estela y nose si tendra que ver y por eso quiero simularlo aver si da el mismo fallo o es por otra causa relacionada con los componentes o algo asi. Si alguien sabe que puede ser y sabe como solucipnarlo lo agradeceria. Cuando lo simule subo la imagen para que lo veais mas claro.
Muchas gracias!



Acabo de fijarme en el circuito de chepao y veo que son dos circuitos simultaneos. Yo lo que buscaba era la forma de cordinarles para que la secuencia sea solocon un led encendido.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 1, 2012)

Hola.

El simulador es Livewire.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alaso13 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hola de nuevo.
Elaficinado, el circuito que del mensage#93, la parte de la izquierda es un clock como el que se puede consegui con un 555??


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 1, 2012)

Hola.

El circuito de la izquierda es el reloj (hace una función similar al 555 como aestable u oscilador).
Si te sientes más cómodo con el 555, puedes usarlo en lugar del circuito mostrado.







Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Verifica con la hoja de datos los terminales o patas que van a la alimentación (Vdd y 0V=Vss)


----------



## alaso13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Alguien sabe como hacer que deje el movimiento como una estela?? Como hacia el coche fantastico? Esque e intentado poner unos condensadores en serie con r y los leds pero los leds van perdiendo intensidad cuando pasa la luz hasta que dejan de verse. Nose si alguien sabe como solucionarlo o si hay que hacer alguna cosa adicional...


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 4, 2012)

Hola.

Mira esto.

Ver el archivo adjunto 3242

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/luces-auto-fantastico-9156/#post44660

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Alacio (Nov 23, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Hice la prueba en prueba en Proteus, y funcionó.
> 
> ...



Hola como le puedo cambier el inicio de carga para un auto del cual salen 12V



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Hice la prueba en prueba en Proteus, y funcionó.
> 
> ...



Hola como le puedo cambier el inicio de carga para un auto del cual salen 12V





elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira esto.
> 
> ...



para ponerles leds de alta potencia de 1w que cambios require


----------



## miguelus (Nov 23, 2012)

aleks omar dijo:
			
		

> Hola, necesito ayuda con el diagrama y los componentes a utilizar para hacer el efecto del auto increíble con 16 led's. Solo sé que se hace con un 74138 , un pulso de reloj, y nada mas.
> Agradecería mucho que me facilitaran el diagrama, muchas gracias.





Buenas noches aleks omar

¡Hombre! no hay que ser tan minimalista 

Con los componentes que planteas no lograrás nada, necesitarás el 74138 y varias cosas más...
Los pulsos de Reloj hay que generalos con algún CI y sus componentes asociados, necesitaras un contador que le de los datos en BCD al 74138, necesitarás unas Resistencias de limitación de los Led, etc, etc.

En lugar del 74138 puedes emplear un 4017, de esta manera te ahorrarás un Integrado.
También puedes emplear un PIC y programarlo para esta aplicación.

Como ves hay varias soluciones.

Pero si tilizas el buscador encontrarás lo que buscas ya que este tema se a tratado varias veces en el Foro.

Ves pensando en ello.

Sal U2


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 23, 2012)

Hola.

Ese circuito funciona con 5V, para que trabaje con 12 V debes usar un regulador de voltaje de 5V (LM7805).
Si quieres alimentar los LEDs con 12V, vas a tener que usar transistores para cada LED.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fresas (Mar 16, 2020)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Tal vez te sirva.
> 
> ...


Hola cómo puedo hacer para que con un switch vaya en una dirección.. u otra... Así como seleccionar si va up o down???


----------



## capitanp (Mar 16, 2020)

Fresas dijo:


> Hola cómo puedo hacer para que con un switch vaya en una dirección.. u otra... Así como seleccionar si va up o down???



con otro circuito


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2020)

​En este circuito controlas mediante un switch al contador 74193 fijando conteo *UP *o *DOWN*


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 17, 2020)

Hola.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

